# SHOW SOME LOVE FOR INCANS ! ! !



## jefflrrp

Its 540pm on Sunday night, and there are 132 people viewing the LED flashlight section, and only 12 viewing the incandescent section. Where have all the incan lovers gone?

I do like a nice LED light. Its just that the bluish-white tint of most LEDs leaves me struggling. Give me a good white-yellowish-white incan any day of the week (and plenty of batts and spare bulbs to go with it :huh over an LED. 

Who out there in CPF loves their incans? I want to hear from you. Post about your favorite incan, its lumens output, or any other pertinent information you deem necessary. 

PICS. I WANT TO SEE PICS.

As soon as my camera starts working, I'll post a pic of my two favorite incans, the G2 and G3.

SHOW THE INCANS SOME LOVE


----------



## BVH

My favorite incan is my Larryk14 and second is my Mac's Torch.


----------



## Daniel_sk

My only incan is the Surefire A2 Aviator (but I am building a Mac 2C mod - just waiting for AW to stock up C lion cells). Surefire states 50 lumens, it has been proved that it's more like 80 lumens. I have the red LED ring inside, I wish Atomic Chicken (Bawko) would return to CPF and start building the Aviatrix rings :sigh:. (I would probably take a 2x red 1xwhite ring?)

I don't have any beamshots, just this picture I took in the mountains:






I need to get a camera with manual settings, I can't take any beamshots..


----------



## LightToad

I appreciate icans, outdoors especially, for their natural color, 3 dimensional presentation, distance viewing (try pairing up your ican with binos), and poor weather cutting ability. My E2 with the 25 lumen bulb, A2 with Tenergy 3.0V rechargeables, and an E1E with the 40 lumen Lumens Factory bulb with a primary or a Tenergy 3.0V rechargeable are my current favorites. Looking forward to some AW RCR123 3.7V batteries to take advantage of my high output LF E1R and E2R bulbs.


----------



## KeyGrip

Modified 9P


----------



## powernoodle

jefflrrp said:


> PICS. I WANT TO SEE PICS.








_Mac's "Torch", with FM Turbo head for extra flavor._






_Acro HID. Most awesome light in the Powernoodle arsenal._





_Surefire X10._





_Surefire M3._





_Thor._





_Various Mag mods._


----------



## Paul5M

:santa:


----------



## KeyGrip

Say Paul, what's the diameter on that turbohead?


----------



## jimjones3630

Yes my favorite is incans. below a 5C [email protected] 4x A123 cells, Osram 62138 100w blub, aspherical lens increases throw with smo reflector. 
Unassuming stealth design easily goes unnoticed in public. Regarding lumen output well, that is less than an exact science guess around 5,000 lumens.

4D with extension [email protected], 5x emoli cells, Osram 64458 90W bulb pushed to around 200w, lumens best guess 12,000. Aspherical lens again used with smo reflector for increased throw with usable spill. Both mods use ceramic bat insulation for thermal management. Optimized circuit to accomadate high amp load includes among others, NL's tailcap mod.


----------



## Paul5M

KeyGrip said:


> Say Paul, what's the diameter on that turbohead?


It's 2.5"


----------



## jugg2

OT, but I have the little tabs on internet explorer, so I view 4-5 different pages at once. I don't know how the site interprets that.


----------



## katsyonak

I kinda 'converted' to incans recently after experiencing with many LED lights (some of them very powerfull) and I really prefer the incans color over LEDs as it seem more natural and more pleasant to my eyes.

Anyway, here's my first and only ROP LOLA LE:
Pewter Maglite 2C
Kaidomain cammed MOP reflector
Borofloat lens
3854 Pelican "low" bulb
2 x AW C LiIon batteries
AW C Cell Adapter for Mag C Flashlight
MagCTower


----------



## jefflrrp

I wish I had my camera. I love flashlight, gun and knife combos. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## alantch

Here's mine :






M6 with MN20. Soon to be converted to run on rechargeables using 6 x 16340 protected cells from AW with HO-M6R lamp from LF.


----------



## DUQ

Wolf Eyes Eagle-2, Sniper, Raider and Rattle Snake 13v setup. I love LED's but still love my incans just as much.


----------



## js

Count me in as a hotwire guy! I love incans! I have nothing against LED's at all. I love my LED lights, too. But incans will always be near and dear to my heart. I still EDC a SF A2 almost every day and I don't see that changing any time soon. My favorite incans are my SF M6 with the MN15 X-LOLA installed, my E2e, my TigerLights, and my Ginseng-made Polaris mod, which uses MR16's. I have one of the Solux modules installed. It's one of those with the dichroic reflector that lets a lot of red and IR light simply pass through the back of the reflector, thus changing the CCT to something up near 6,000 K--daylight range--but in a natural, smooth, close to plankian blackbody curve. It's quite a nice quality of light. The price is some loss of efficiency, unfortunately.

There's still something about incans, in my opinion. I can provide a number of links to threads discussing the advantages of incan light if anyone really wants me to.


----------



## LuxLuthor

jefflrrp said:


> Its 540pm on Sunday night, and there are 132 people viewing the LED flashlight section, and only 12 viewing the incandescent section. Where have all the incan lovers gone?



The few, the proud.....oh wait....that's another group.


----------



## socom1970

alantch said:


> Here's mine :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M6 with MN20. Soon to be converted to run on rechargeables using 6 x 16340 protected cells from AW with HO-M6R lamp from LF.



Could you please post your results/quickie review of that combo when you can? I want to use that combo badly for my M6 as well. I just don't want to waste my money...


----------



## Brozneo

I don't have any photo's but here's my collection of incans:

Surefire M6
Mag85
Mag11
Surefire A2
ROP HOLA
ROP LOLA

However I don't rate the ican run times, hence I usually take a mix of LED and incan on duty!


----------



## Esthan

I still have no photo of my new G2-BK


----------



## Valolammas

jugg2 said:


> OT, but I have the little tabs on internet explorer, so I view 4-5 different pages at once. I don't know how the site interprets that.



I do that, too, except that I use Firefox.

Anyway, I like hot-wire incans. LEDs are all fine and good for a light in a small package, but there's something much more satisfying about blasting around with a Mag85 or an ROP. Or the A2. Especially now that we have snow again. I don't know why, but LEDs just don't cut it in the snow. Last night I literally had to put my hand in front of my SF L1 to check that it was acually on. Never had to do that with an incan, so I'm sticking with them.

Sorry, don't have any relevant pics right now. But you've seen the A2 and modded Maglites before, I'm sure.


----------



## KevinL

jefflrrp said:


> Its 540pm on Sunday night, and there are 132 people viewing the LED flashlight section, and only 12 viewing the incandescent section. Where have all the incan lovers gone?
> 
> I do like a nice LED light. Its just that the bluish-white tint of most LEDs leaves me struggling. Give me a good white-yellowish-white incan any day of the week (and plenty of batts and spare bulbs to go with it :huh over an LED.
> 
> Who out there in CPF loves their incans? I want to hear from you. Post about your favorite incan, its lumens output, or any other pertinent information you deem necessary.
> 
> PICS. I WANT TO SEE PICS.
> 
> As soon as my camera starts working, I'll post a pic of my two favorite incans, the G2 and G3.
> 
> SHOW THE INCANS SOME LOVE



Hahaha 

I love my LEDs for utility work and smaller lights, I really do. I am one of the most rabid, drooling fans of the Surefire U2. 

But that doesn't mean the incans are going to go away...I love a good Surefire P91 on whatever power pack it takes to drive it. And my MN16 lamp in my SRTH Turbohead truly rocks my boat (another rabid fan of the SRTH). 

Lastly.. it's tough to look past a nice ROP for an introduction into the world of superbright incan cannons. If you haven't built one, give it a shot and it'll make you more of an incan fan than ever. But a word of caution... it's the gateway to so much more, soon things like the WA1185, Osram 62138, 64625 and many others will become familiar to you and your wallet... 

Pics to come later when I rig up my setup to take pics.


----------



## BSBG

Lately I have been developing a thing for the Milkyspit L1, but that is just out of convenience and fitting in a pocket. Nothing beats a nice hot, white incan outdoors, like an MN16 running on two 18650s :devil:.


----------



## Icebreak

combo








I don't venture out at night without a HotWire mod riding along with me.


----------



## Jenova

Icebreak said:


> combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't venture out at night without a HotWire mod riding along with me.



That Beretta Is Beautiful 
too bad AUS can't get anything that small  
im crying :'(


----------



## Tempest UK

Jenova said:


> That Beretta Is Beautiful
> too bad AUS can't get anything that small
> im crying :'(



The black A2 looks better 

Plenty of incans for me. Couple of M6s, M3T, 6Rs, 6RT, 9P, 3P, G2, 6PD, E2e among others....and an indecent number of 6Ps. The incan is alive and strong :nana:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## EV_007

Had to add my tribute to incans.

This image was lit by the blue LEDs of the SureFire Kroma and the floody beam produced by the L2. Ironic that the LEDs are lighting up the incan here.


----------



## Icebreak

***EDIT*** EV_007- I was typing while you were posting. Looks like we got a little synergy going on here. Nice photo. Very nice torch.
***/EDIT***

Thanks, Tempest UK.

Jenova -

All Berettas are beautiful, yes? You probably know more about the Tomcat than I do. 300 rounds so far and no jams or stove pipes.

I don't have a photo of my newly purchased used Z3 yet. I would like for it to be WA1111 capable. It would be a good compliment to this P229 Elite chambered in Sig .357. I'm watching FiftyCalAl's posts and other's posts to decide if I'll ever use the picatinny rail. It's being partially illuminated by a WA1185 HOP on a sunny day in the shade so maybe it qualifies for this thread showing how an incandescent flashlight can really bring out the color of that rosewood.


----------



## Nubo

Still my favorite little Incan:

Princeton Tech Tec-40, with 4 NiMH AA, and KPR-139 bulb. Good brightness for its size, utilitarian runtime, waterproof, durable, inexpensive. My Energizer 2500's were getting a little pissy, but Eneloops have made this a sweet light once more .


----------



## Jenova

Icebreak said:


> Thanks, Tempest UK.
> 
> Jenova -
> 
> All Berettas are beautiful, yes? You probably know more about the Tomcat than I do. 300 rounds so far and no jams or stove pipes.
> 
> I don't have a photo of my newly purchased used Z3 yet. I would like for it to be WA1111 capable. It would be a good compliment to this P229 Elite chambered in Sig .357. I'm watching FiftyCalAl's posts and other's posts to decide if I'll ever use the picatinny rail. It's being partially illuminated by a WA1185 HOP on a sunny day in the shade so maybe it qualifies for this thread showing how an incandescent flashlight can really bring out the color of that rosewood.


 
Damm man the sig is sweet  
set you back a fair bit hey 
fortunally the only berettas you can get in aus are the 92fs and i thinkg the 96 range thier still nice tho


----------



## AWGD8

9P DEFENDER W/ E09


----------



## KeyGrip

I like the way that 9P looks with teeth.


----------



## leukos

Here's some of my favorites!!!

M*g 2C with either ROP hi/lo or Phillips 5761






A2's (white, red, and green)






couple of G3's (P91/P90)






M6 with N2 and 2x 18650 carrier






Black E2e w/ E2d tailcap and modified diffuser






M3 with some extras and modified tailcap dimmer switch






G2Z with ES-9






And my all-time favorite:

Stock Eveready 2D (just kidding!) I have been experimenting with some LVR battery packs in this light though.


----------



## MacTech

I think part of the reason the Incan forum sees fewer posts is because Incandescent bulbs are a "mature" technology, wheras LED's are in a constant state of flux and the LED technology is always being improved and upgraded....

LED technology shares more commonality with the computer industry, solid-state technology in a constant state of forward motion

Incan is more "primitive", after all, there's not much that can be done to improve a tightly-coiled tungsten wire in a gas filled envelope

that said, I'm an incan guy, I like and enjoy my LED lights, but when it comes time to actually *use* them, not *play* with them, I invariably reach for an incan, be it my Aviatrixed A2, my G2-rechargable, my G3, or my MagCharger

for *MY* purposes, LED's are toys, Incans are *tools*

many of the LED fans trumpet about how their LED's will "never burn out" and aren't "fragile" like an incan, but I actually see the replaceable bulbs of an Incan as an advantage, if something goes wrong with an LED "Light-Engine", that light becomes nothing more than a spare battery holder until it's repaired, wheras if an Incan burns out, it can be replaced quickly and put back in service, it just takes a little more foresight and preparedness to carry a spare bulb or two, the "field-repairability" of an incan is actually superior in this case

I use, and love them both, but when push comes to shove, and I need a light I can *rely* on, I choose Incan, as always, YMMV


----------



## KeyGrip

I like the simplicity of incandescent lights. My G2 is a tube with cells and a lamp. If something goes wrong, it's easy to determine what.


----------



## ttran97

My favorite (and only) incandescent lights now are my M6's. The other lights are either LED or have LED drop-ins. Even one of my M6's will get an LED tower module soon. LED's are great and you can't beat the runtime, but you can't beat the throw of a good incan!


----------



## FrogmanM

Awesome setup for your M6 Leukos! It looks like a mans torch!:devil:

Keep the pics coming! I'm never gonna part with my A2!

Mayo


----------



## jugg2

> for *MY* purposes, LED's are toys, Incans are *tools*


 
I prefer the LEDs extended runtime for work, but when im not working I'll take either. That being said my brightest light currently is a T-1, but hopefuly that will change with an ROP very soon.


----------



## jefflrrp

MacTech said:


> . . . many of the LED fans trumpet about how their LED's will "never burn out" and aren't "fragile" like an incan, but I actually see the replaceable bulbs of an Incan as an advantage, if something goes wrong with an LED "Light-Engine", that light becomes nothing more than a spare battery holder until it's repaired, wheras if an Incan burns out, it can be replaced quickly and put back in service, it just takes a little more foresight and preparedness to carry a spare bulb or two, the "field-repairability" of an incan is actually superior in this case


 
+1


----------



## Taboot

I keep meaning to get some more LED lights, but I keep getting more incans. Part of the problem is my first LED light was an Inova X1. It remains my dimmest light...... ever. 

Favorite incan (so far) - Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake w/ 3x18650 & LF EO-13 700 lumen LA ( burned out - :sigh. 

G3 w/ EO-9 on the way!

Next is HID (N30 or Vector) and maybe a ROP or other Mag mod. More LEDs will have to wait some more. I have a P3D Q5, which satisfies my LED needs for now.

I like the heat:naughty: PS- Good general thread, IMHO.

Regards,

T


----------



## mikehill

Taboot said:


> I keep meaning to get some more LED lights, but I keep getting more incans. Part of the problem is my first LED light was an Inova X1. It remains my dimmest light...... ever.
> 
> Favorite incan (so far) - Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake w/ 3x18650 & LF EO-13 700 lumen LA ( burned out - :sigh.
> 
> G3 w/ EO-9 on the way!
> 
> Next is HID (N30 or Vector) and maybe a ROP or other Mag mod. More LEDs will have to wait some more. I have a P3D Q5, which satisfies my LED needs for now.
> 
> I like the heat:naughty: PS- Good general thread, IMHO.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> T


Out of interest, how long did the EO lamp last ? I got 3 for mine just in case


----------



## AMD64Blondie

One of my favorite incan lights..(OK,so I really should pick up a Mag85)..is my UK SL6. Decently bright,perfect diameter for my hands...and its waterproof.
I took it to Mt.Hood Kiwanis Camp last summer.(July 2007).Lots o'fun. Sure was grin-inducing to light up a school bus(we were using them to get to the camp white-water rafting trip down the Deschutes River) from 50 + feet away.

Update from Jan.11,2008: Got a newly made Mag85. This stock-appearing green 3-D Maglight makes my SL6 look like it's turned off!!
Sadly,I'm going to have to leave my Mag85 at home when I go to camp in August.(rechargeable batteries and no way to properly charge them.Also I wouldn't want to have my Mag85 stolen.)


----------



## ZeissOEM2

g[/IMG]


----------



## GBone

M6 rides at my side with 500 lumen bulb in it at all times in the car!

E2d (with Lumens Factory bulb) gets called to action often because of its size and utillity.

G2Z (with Lumens Factory 200 lumens bulb) rides in my bedside drawer because I think incans do better in smoke and fog, so hope theres never a fire, but I am ready if there is.

Finally my C3 (again with Lumens Factory 380 lumen bulb) is just great for EDC when MAX natural light is needed.


----------



## KevinL

Here comes the love. 

Rare E2e Executive in electroless nickel plating. Has LumensFactory E0 lamp for some serious output. Apparently it was one that got away from the anodizer 






Surefire C2 Centurion. Many configurations, sometimes seen with A19 running P90 or P91 incan, or without A19 running P60, P61.





D3 Defender, P90/P91. Usually P91. Trust me. 





D3 wearing rare SRTH Turbohead with MN16. "Not officially supported" combination. Hey, it works great anyway, and I like it. Outthrows a KT-series Turbohead with MN16 - some of the local flashaholics had a shootout to confirm it. 





Business end of SRTH with MN16. Do not look at bright light with remaining retinas. 





M3 CombatLight with MN11, another favorite. The MN11 has a smoother beam than the P91. I really like the P91, but the MN11 is something special in itself.





Pair of Surefire E1e's in unusual colors. A Lumensfactory E0-E1e lamp bumps output lumens from 15 to 60 (E0 is rated at 90 bulb lumens, derates to roughly 60) for some serious bite in a tiny package.


----------



## Carpenter

Several of my favorite incans.. (Not including the hotwires)


----------



## DM51

Carpenter said:


> Several of my favorite incans.. (Not including the hotwires)


10x HA & 1x BK - very nice indeed! And one or two more on the way, I believe?


----------



## Russianesq

*M*glite - 6C*
*M*glite - MagCharger*
*M*glite - 3D*
*Tigerlight*
*R.O.P. LE *
*Surefire M3T*
*UK SL6*


----------



## Jenova

Russianesq said:


>



Whats the torch with the switch in the middle ??


----------



## ttran97

Jenova said:


> Whats the torch with the switch in the middle ??



That looks like a tigerlight with pepperspray.


----------



## kelmo

After reading this post I swapped the P60L module in my 6P for my spare P60 LA! The P60L will now ride shotgun in my SC1.

What was I thinking?!...


----------



## Carpenter

DM51 said:


> 10x HA & 1x BK - very nice indeed! And one or two more on the way, I believe?


 
Yep, A couple more to add to the adoption center. The problem I have is that I can't give any of them out for adoption. I love them all. 



kelmo said:


> After reading this post I swapped the P60L module in my 6P for my spare P60 LA! The P60L will now ride shotgun in my SC1.
> 
> What was I thinking?!...


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## The Porcupine

Jeeze Louise..... great setups some of you guys have. I SO want an M6!
My two contributions:


----------



## Tempest UK

The Porcupine said:


> Jeeze Louise..... great setups some of you guys have. I SO want an M6!



Nice pictures  That M3 needs an M6 for a bigger brother.

Interesting A2 as well. I don't think I've seen one with the round sides and those markings before. When did you buy it?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ttran97

I really like the M3. I used to have an L6, which was pretty much an M3 with the KL6 LED...I miss it. I shouldn't have given it away to my ex's brother. 

I learned my lesson...no more giving out Surefires until I see a ring on my finger!


----------



## The Porcupine

Tempest UK said:


> Nice pictures  That M3 needs an M6 for a bigger brother.
> 
> Interesting A2 as well. I don't think I've seen one with the round sides and those markings before. When did you buy it?
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


Thanks! Indeed the M3 needs it's bigger brother! Not sure where and when the A2 was bought. I got it as a gift from a good friend. Fairly sure it's from 2006, though.


----------



## litework

I regularly use LED lights on the farm and at work, but my favorite light is my Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake. Like others, I have the 13V conversion with a high output lamp. I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Taboot

mikehill said:


> Out of interest, how long did the EO lamp last ? I got 3 for mine just in case


 
Mine fried in short order. Around 30 minutes use. I was careful to not leave it on for more than 3 minutes at a time. Perhaps I just got a bad one though. It was bad bright though:naughty: before the . I'm probably just going to get another one though. It is clearly (to me) WAY brighter than the 13V 300lumen LA. Easily 2X brighter to my perception. 

I also just (today) got a G3 and I'm waiting on an EO-9. If it outputs like the EO-13, only at 380 lumens, I'm going to have one bright little light :twothumbs

Hope yours outlasts mine....
Probably will, I haven't read that they are poor quality or anything...

Regards,
T


----------



## eshishlo

The Porcupine said:


> Jeeze Louise.....




I really like that Speedmaster, goes well with the A2. I know this is a flashlight forum, I should first say nice light...but I like mechanical watches too!


----------



## The Porcupine

eshishlo said:


> I really like that Speedmaster, goes well with the A2. I know this is a flashlight forum, I should first say nice light...but I like mechanical watches too!


Thanks! I thought it went quite well with the Aviator given it's high flying past! This one's a calibre 321 from '67, btw. I like watches a lot too!


----------



## eshishlo

I have something a little more simple...


----------



## The Porcupine

eshishlo said:


> I have something a little more simple...


Wow! Which Omega model is that? I have seen quite a few, but never that one. And nice 6P. A true classic.


----------



## DUQ

Here are my incan's. I've consolidated them to Wolfeyes lights only. Makes it much simpler with lamps and cells. 

Rattlesnake with Lumens Factory EO-13v
Raider with Wolfeyes 9v
Eagle 2 with Wolfeyes 3.7v
Sniper with Wolfeyes Luxeon drop in.


----------



## Illum

powernoodle said:


>



any info on that knife?:naughty::naughty::naughty:
dont drift off the thread, just PM
EXCELLENT COLLECTION GUYS!:twothumbs:
heres mine, not exactly in any order



not shown: Mag 6D [ROP], Mag 4D [stock ]
that minimag takes 2x14500s btw


----------



## Paul5M

Illum_the_nation said:


> any info on that knife?:naughty::naughty::naughty:


It's a discontinued RTAK by Ontario 
The latest one is RTAK II.


----------



## BSCOTT1504

I don't have any pictures, but my incans are:

SF A2
SF 6PD
SF Z2
SF G2
SF E2W
SF E1E

And that's all I know about that!


----------



## ohmblind

There are some beautiful lights here.
I'm just starting out with a few ROP mags.
I love Incans!!!!!!!


----------



## AWGD8




----------



## jefflrrp

I'm getting a digital camera for my b-day in one month (my old one broke). 
And when I do, I am making a thread specifically for gun/knife/flashlight artsy fartsy pics ! ! ! Love 'em. AWGD8, what model Glock is that?


----------



## AWGD8

It`s a GLock 35. Very easy to shoot! :thumbsup:


----------



## chiphead

I'm still hanging on to my SF/6P, Stryker6 and my Brinkmann Maxfire. I've noticed that in the fog and incan will punch a hole, while the LED beam will scatter. While in the rain and LED beam will refleck back to you of the dropplets. Or am I'm just seeing things?


chiphead


----------



## EV_007

chiphead said:


> I'm still hanging on to my SF/6P, Stryker6 and my Brinkmann Maxfire. I've noticed that in the fog and incan will punch a hole, while the LED beam will scatter. While in the rain and LED beam will refleck back to you of the dropplets. Or am I'm just seeing things?
> 
> 
> chiphead



No, you are not seeing things. I've found this to be the case on many different occasions with different LEDs as well.

That's why I NEVER go into the night without a decent powered incan to cut through and render objects at a distance. The three dimensional look is something I have not seen under LED illumination.


----------



## adamlau

Posted elsewhere, but relevant to this thread...


----------



## chuck4570

Surefire E1e, E2e, P6, C2, C3, M3, and M4. I am also gathering parts to build my first ROP.

Chuck


----------



## FILIPPO

did you say incan?! oo:

here you are my 3 mag85s:

Mag85S (shorty):
-mag 1,5D cut down by Jesus H.
-2/3A battery pack by LuxLuthor
-MS refl. by Litho123
-gold bi-pin to PR-base adapter By FM
-Glass lens






Mag85LE (Laser Engraved):
-Mag 3D body Laser Engraved by Aircraft008
-FM battery adaprter (9AA)
-Elite 1700s
-FM MOP reflector
-FM copper Bi-Pin socket
-glass lens






Mag85P (Performance):
-mag 3D body
-spring resistance fix
-KIU socket
-ELITE 1700s battery pack by LuxLuthor
-FM 2,5" Throwmaster head


----------



## guiri

jimjones3630 said:


> Unassuming stealth design easily goes unnoticed in public. Regarding lumen output well, that is less than an exact science guess around 5,000 lumens.
> 
> 4D with extension [email protected], 5x emoli cells, Osram 64458 90W bulb pushed to around 200w, lumens best guess 12,000. Aspherical lens again used with smo reflector for increased throw with usable spill. Both mods use ceramic bat insulation for thermal management. Optimized circuit to accomadate high amp load includes among others, NL's tailcap mod.



Pastor Jim Jones, how about some comparison shots between those and something known to us?

George


----------



## guiri

Jenova said:


> That Beretta Is Beautiful
> too bad AUS can't get anything that small
> im crying :'(



Why not? You can just buy them here can't you?


----------



## guiri

EV_007 said:


> Had to add my tribute to incans.
> 
> This image was lit by the blue LEDs of the SureFire Kroma and the floody beam produced by the L2. Ironic that the LEDs are lighting up the incan here.



Cool shot double o 7


----------



## EV_007

guiri said:


> Cool shot double o 7



Thanks for the compliment on my attempts at photography. I'll have to take some more with my new camera.


----------



## Fusion_m8

That gorgeous 10inch blade is an Ontario RTAK(Randall's Training & Adventure Knife), specially designed by and made for Spec Ops teams operating in dense South American jungle.



Illum_the_nation said:


> any info on that knife?:naughty::naughty::naughty:
> dont drift off the thread, just PM
> EXCELLENT COLLECTION GUYS!:twothumbs:
> heres mine, not exactly in any order
> 
> not shown: Mag 6D [ROP], Mag 4D [stock ]
> that minimag takes 2x14500s btw


----------



## Icebreak

I love looking at all these incans. Really nice lights all the way around everybody. Look at FILLIPPO's bad *** hot wires hanging out in the sophisticated environment like they own the place. One problem though. One of them's head looks all swollen up. Something must be wrong with it. You could send it to me and I'll send you back a normal size head if you'd like.

Here's some ol' school for you: (Shelby who?)


----------



## Trashman

Incan lover here! I don't have very many, anymore, but I've still got (and love!) a 10X Dominator and 7c Mag74. I've got a few other, smaller ones, but those two are among my favorite lights. I've got 4 incan bike lights, including a 30watt Night Sun Team Issue (soon to be on B/S/T, after I can establish the condition of the battery). Nothing like an incan for a nice warm beam to light up the night.


----------



## Icebreak

Double tap. My bad.


----------



## [email protected]

Hmmmm... gotta' love that Incandescent colour rendition! 

I haven't completed my 50w 4D hotwire yet (still waiting on parts) but here's a build picture I've managed to dig up :thumbsup:


----------



## Hallis

This is my baby. Highjacked the image from Wilkey's origonal thread as my camera just can't do it justice. 

The Aurora 2. 






The origonal thread can be found here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/88620&highlight=aurora




I've also got several FM Incans as well as more of them on the way. I love LED's also but for some reason i keep coming back to hotwires. 

Shane


----------



## eshishlo

The Porcupine said:


> Wow! Which Omega model is that? I have seen quite a few, but never that one. And nice 6P. A true classic.


 
That is an Omega Seamaster. It has a quartz movement. I have only one other one like this one. My dad is a watchmaker so I get to see some interesting watches.


----------



## ninjaboigt

no pictures but...

I love my E2D. Great light


----------



## flashfan

Simply love all my incandescent lights, and I have many! LED lights have their place, but to me incan and LED are just _different_...with neither one "better" than the other. 

To _my_ eyes, incan lights just seem to _saturate_ an area better, and I don't think it's a matter of brightness/lumens. The one thing that I do _not_ agree with all or the majority here, is that incandescent is better for color rendition. _My_ eyes discern colors better under LED light...I don't know about anyone else, but "white" LED or fluorescent light works for me. Try sorting black, dark navy and dark brown socks under both incan and LED...


----------



## Lunal_Tic

Highlights (L->R)- FM ROP high on Eneloops, FM ROP low on 18650s, FM w/WA1111 and 18650s




Highlights - far right Leef body 3x18650s with WA1185, second from right TB body 2x18650s and my last Surefire N2 bulb (fantastic beam)




Highlights (L->R)- Mini 700L with WA1331, Mini HID





Lumens Factory replacement bulbs have put a lot of fun back in some other lights. Surefire E1e, M6 (on Li-ions), and E2e w/ D bezel mod using Li-ions. I carry the E2D as my EDI (every day incan). The "D" bezel has a tighter beam than the standard E series head.

-LT


----------



## EV_007

I agree with you on the LF bulbs -LT, nice collection BTW.


Here is a shot I recently took playing around with my camera. 







Nice thing about these lights is that some of them can be easily converted to LED, but a lot of LEDs cannot be converted to incans. The "lego" factor makes SureFires my favorite line of lights. Even parts from other companies work on these as well. Lumens Factory lamps assemblies has indeed given me nice options to play with. 

Never mind the A2, it is an incan at heart, especially with the regulated LA. The LEDs on it makes it all that much more versatile. Now if the LEDs of the A2 overpowered the incan, then it would not have made this "love of incans" lineup. LOL


----------



## kelmo

I have many cool lights. But the one that rides in my backpack and travels with me whether for business or pleasure is my E2O with a twisty switch. 

kelmo


----------



## Dioni

Awn man... I'd love this thread. Let me take this zombie thread back to life (at least for a while).

Always I think in some especial, I take with me my incans. Here goes my contribution, appreciating an excellent Tennessee Whiskey:




24 por Dioni LT, no Flickr

Note: For LED generation information, Surefire A2 Aviator and Surefire P116c weaponlight.


----------



## rje58

Nice photo! I love incans, too. Though I admit I use LEDs a lot more these days, including as EDC. But I'll always keep a few incans around, and use them in certain situations. Outdoors they make all the difference in the world!


----------



## cland72

After rushing to replace my P60 LA with LED drop ins a few years ago, recently I've gone back to enjoying incans again. I've been running my M6 w/ MN20 with the PHD-M6 battery pack, a Z3 with P90 and 2x17500s, and an E2E with the MN02 LA. I have one of Tana's SingLEDs coming for the E2E, but the other two will see heavy use, especially now that I have a good rechargeable solution for both. 

There's just something nice about an incan beam that even the most comparable LED tint can't match.


----------



## Dioni

cland72 said:


> There's just something nice about an incan beam that even the most comparable LED tint can't match.



I totally agree on this. I like to explain it with our ancestry. Our ancestors saw through the night using incandescent light bonfires, torches, candlesticks... we inherited it. We do not change 50,000 years of history in 100 or 10 years... Not mention the light of sun, eternally illuminating our days.


----------



## stienke

Nice to see an old thread get's a new life , I use still my old Laser products 6P and 9P and I love the beam/color for walking in the woods.
It's a classic light that remembers me the old days when I was young and had only these Surefires , I never sell them!
I have 43 different Maglite's collect the past 20 years and they are all in the basement in a plastic box , I keep them also because a lot of these lights are hard to come by these days.


----------



## rje58

My first "real" flashlight was a Surefire G2 incan and I will never sell that one either! It was a gift from my daughter, for one thing. It sits on my nightstand. The only mod I made to it was to change out to a metal head/bezel. It still has the original P60 incan lamp that came in it! I wonder how many hours that thing has on it? I have a spare in my accessory box (P60 incan lamp) but it's still sitting there, waiting it's turn!

My other incans include: 
-- Surefire 9P with P90 lamp
-- Surefire E2e with MN03 lamp
-- Custom CR2 body with E1e head and tailcap
-- generic P60 host with P60 lamp

I sold my M3 Combatlight and I'm getting ready to sell my E1e, so I didn't list that one.

All that being said, yes every light in my EDC rotation is an LED light. But nothing compares to an incan, especially outdoors at night!


----------



## scout24

Okay. M6 w/ MN21 and 6 SF 123's. E2e with LF HO-E1R and 17670. Both bedside, both with twisty/ momentary tailcaps.






G3 LF HO-9 2xAW 17500. A2 w/ Koala warm Onion ring. E2D stock. 6P is stock. That's some of them...


----------



## rje58

Very nice!



scout24 said:


> Okay. M6 w/ MN21 and 6 SF 123's. E2e with LF HO-E1R and 17670. Both bedside, both with twisty/ momentary tailcaps.
> 
> G3 LF HO-9 2xAW 17500. A2 w/ Koala warm Onion ring. E2D stock. 6P is stock. That's some of them...


----------



## Dioni

rje58 said:


> My first "real" flashlight was a Surefire G2 incan and I will never sell that one either! It was a gift from my daughter, for one thing. It sits on my nightstand. The only mod I made to it was to change out to a metal head/bezel. It still has the original P60 incan lamp that came in it! I wonder how many hours that thing has on it? I have a spare in my accessory box (P60 incan lamp) but it's still sitting there, waiting it's turn!


 Nice history about your SF G2! 




scout24 said:


> Okay. M6 w/ MN21 and 6 SF 123's. E2e with LF HO-E1R and 17670. Both bedside, both with twisty/ momentary tailcaps.
> G3 LF HO-9 2xAW 17500. A2 w/ Koala warm Onion ring. E2D stock. 6P is stock. That's some of them...


 Yeah...We appreciate it!!! !


----------



## Tiredlumens

my favorit that i own is my 3 d cell mag with a battery sleeve and 4 c cell batts and a radioshack HPR50 bulb its not super bright or fancy and wont light things on fire but it was my first mod/updrade so its probabley my favorite as of now :thumbsup:


----------



## StorminMatt

Tiredlumens said:


> my favorit that i own is my 3 d cell mag with a battery sleeve and 4 c cell batts and a radioshack HPR50 bulb its not super bright or fancy and wont light things on fire but it was my first mod/updrade so its probabley my favorite as of now :thumbsup:



One thing has always been a mystery to me. Aside from the ability to get pretty colors, what is the advantage of adapting a D cell Mag for C cells rather than using a C cell light (unless you want to use 5-6 C cells).


----------



## Dioni

StorminMatt said:


> One thing has always been a mystery to me. Aside from the ability to get pretty colors, what is the advantage of adapting a D cell Mag for C cells rather than using a C cell light (unless you want to use 5-6 C cells).



You can running more one cell keeping the length size, ie you can take about 1,2v more. Its very important to a incan bulb, the overdrive can put lots of lumens out. 

I like the [email protected] up to 3D size. That is my preference. They can fit up to 4x C cells. With a little modification in the tailcap they can fit 4x 26500. Wow, there is high voltage here! :devil: . At this voltage many bulbs usually can set fire to a piece of paper.

The Maglites are great hosts for incan projects in order.


----------



## fivemega

StorminMatt said:


> One thing has always been a mystery to me. Aside from the ability to get pretty colors, what is the advantage of adapting a D cell Mag for C cells rather than using a C cell light (unless you want to use 5-6 C cells).



*Some people already have "D" M*gs, some people want to use high temp incand sockets which are easy to get for "D", some people want to use LED drop in which are more common for "D" M*gs, some people want to use McClicky tail switch which is more available for "D" M*gs, some people want to use extension tubes which are more common in different sizes for "D" M*gs, some people want to use multiple AAs or even dual 18650 in "D" M*gs, some people want to use 3" turbo head and as you mentioned, some colors are available in "D" M*gs which are not available in "C" M*gs.*


----------



## fivemega

Dioni said:


> The Maglites are great hosts for incan projects in order.



*And excellent heat sinking for LEDs.*


----------



## FloggedSynapse

Purchased a Maglight AA Xenon today. First Incan I've purchased since about the age of 5. I compared it to a couple of my LED lights. All these lights are around 10 lumens or so. The LEDs looked good, reading a book, for example, was not a problem. However when I turned on the incan it was relief - the quality of the light is clearly superior. Don't know what it is, my eyes prefer it. My favorite indoor lighting will always be incandescent also. Best light quality!


----------



## justlooking

A late comment on the 'D' vs 'C' question: A few years ago we had an extended power outage due to ice. 'D' cells sold-out quick, as did 'AA's and 'AAA's. The last thing on the shelves was 9-volt and 'C' cells.


----------



## dinokay

You haven't lived until you fire up a 250w 64657 torch, what fun. I love and still buy incans when ever I can.


----------



## cenz

This is a cheap toy I bought recently, 18cm diameter metal reflector, it come with H3 socket by default, but I roughly modified to GY6.35 base and attached 64623 and chinese 6V50W, it provides a monster throw, also I really love the INCAN COLOR~


----------



## R.W.D.

Im an led guy and only rediculously bright lights I've come to appreciate low brightness lights lately and even incans. 
I wish I had my hot wires still but I don't and it seems like not many people do them anymore. 
Are there still any good Incan mods for D cell mags??


----------



## RobertMM

Just got myself a Surefire E1E! Love it. That makes 3 incan Surefires for me, 4 LED ones.


----------



## Swedpat

I have been a LED guy since many years now. But during the years I have more and more appreciated the neutral and warm white LED models. Today I always choose a neutral LED if that's an option and wish that all LED models should be offered in neutral, at least as an option. Bluish tint sucks! As well as (too) greenish.

Actually I use to describe a good neutral or warm LED as: "provides a feeling of incan". So you see: incandescent light is my reference! 
However, the efficiency and durability of an LED are the decisive factors for me to still choose LEDs.
Also I find many of the neutral/warm LEDs to be closer to incandescent than to cool white LED when it comes to comfortability and color rendition. 

Still I have a dream to make a monster incandescent light based on some of my Maglite 5D and 6D. Some day I maybe take the effort for that project. I wish somebody could combine a complete package like: 
"You have a stock 6D, here is the complete kit for the monster-Mag...". 
Instead of ordering the different parts from several different dealers around the world. And still not beeing sure I did it right...

Also I am tempted to get some of the other older Surefire incans(G, Z, C and P-models I already use but with LED-dropins) just for fun...if they would still be in stock somewhere.


----------



## tobrien

I agree 110% with Swedpat. Incans rock!

I use my Surefire M4, M6, and A2 all the time (I only _just_ got my M6 a week or two ago, but it's so amazing!).


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

Iv always wanted one of those WW2 SpotLights we used in london to shoot down those luffwaffa bombers XD, I imagine the throw on them is INSANE! other than that incans really dont intrest me,....yhea im gonna go now XD....and yes I do know I spelt that wrong but cant be bothered to google it lol.


----------



## tobrien

AnthonyMcEwen2014 said:


> Iv always wanted one of those WW2 SpotLights we used in london to shoot down those luffwaffa bombers XD, I imagine the throw on them is INSANE! other than that incans really dont intrest me,....yhea im gonna go now XD....and yes I do know I spelt that wrong but cant be bothered to google it lol.



are the incan spotlights youre talking about stationary lights or something you can carry? I've never heard of those specifically, but I'm assuming it's like a tow-able light?

*by the way*: the M6 is so amazing even to this day guys! I have a 3.8 Amp MT-G2 from Vinh and it is probably the only thing that _I think_ compares to the blast from a Surefire M6 with the MN21.

I realize the MT-G2 at ~3.8A is technically well beyond the light output of an M6 (based on spec sheets at that drive level for the MT-G2), but the M6's beam is just so huge and useful (I'm referring to the MN21 bulb in it again, but I haven't tried out the MN20 because I want everything I can get haha).

There's just something magical about the M6. Except for the fact that it takes six CR123s and can't do RCRs in its factory caddy, but I'm working on finding a PhD-M6 pack


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

Er yhea, you got me, there not really a torch as such, but they are portable, er kinda, I think they must have been towed around by a truck or something maby? 

Heck they might not even be an incan, they might be HID??? I dont relly know anything about them, just know there BRIGHT.


----------



## stienke

AnthonyMcEwen2014 said:


> Iv always wanted one of those WW2 SpotLights we used in london to shoot down those luffwaffa bombers XD, I imagine the throw on them is INSANE! other than that incans really dont intrest me,....yhea im gonna go now XD....and yes I do know I spelt that wrong but cant be bothered to google it lol.



There is one in Gotham City for calling Batman:nana:


----------



## stienke

Still a lot of love for Incan lights , I sold my M4/M6/M3 and a lot of other surefires in the past and still regret it , now I have a A2, M3 and C2's and a couple of Laser products 6P's , G3's , 9P's.
Still looking for a M4 and M6!
O yeah , have about 46 Maglites in the basement

The incan light are still very nice.


----------



## KiwiMark

justlooking said:


> A late comment on the 'D' vs 'C' question: A few years ago we had an extended power outage due to ice. 'D' cells sold-out quick, as did 'AA's and 'AAA's. The last thing on the shelves was 9-volt and 'C' cells.



I'm glad that I have enough batteries to last for weeks and the chargers to charge them from 12V (pop the hood on the car and clip on some leads to the battery).

I love my Incans, 2,200 Lumen for close to an hour from a Mag 3D (NOT stock as far as bulb goes, or battery, or reflector, or lens, or switch).
My Mag 2D RoP Low (3854-L) runs for close to 2 hours at around 500 Lumen - nice in the hand, nice output, good runtime, forward clicky side switch, high CRI.
Those are just my 'practical' incans, I also have impressive 'show off' incans with the top dog putting out ~7,500 Lumen.

What's not to love about incans?


----------



## camit34

WOW...!!! Nice setups all. I'm new to the candle power world and only have a Surefire G2 and a couple older Maglites right now.


----------



## Phaserburn

I still love my d26 and d36 wolf eyes and Solarforce set ups. Lumens factory!


----------



## fivemega

KiwiMark said:


> My Mag 2D RoP Low (3854-L) runs for close to 2 hours at around 500 Lumen


*What about 1.5 hours run time, over 1000 lumens in 2.5D M*g with ROP HO or 3 hours with LO bulb?*


----------



## KiwiMark

fivemega said:


> *What about 1.5 hours run time, over 1000 lumens in 2.5D M*g with ROP HO or 3 hours with LO bulb?*



Well, that's just even more reason to love incans!

My ROP LO:
Standard Mag 2D body
Standard Mag switch
Standard Mag tailcap
2 x 32600 LiCo cells (~5Ah)
UCL Glass lens
Fivemega Deep Ver 2 Reflector
3854-L bulb

My ROP HI:
Same setup but with the 3854-H bulb.

These 2 Mag 2D lights have been amongst my favourite lights ever since I bought 2 of the Ver 2 Deep reflectors and set them up - they are both really nice to use and plenty practical enough to use regularly. Fivemega's cool builds provide even more options for really nice incan lights that are practical to use.


----------



## välineurheilija

I have now my first small EDC incan.I bought a Surefire 9P original and put a Malkoff M61 in it then i took the P90 and i put it in a 6P with Eagletac 16340's .My first incan that i can use with rechargeables


----------



## dinokay

Two of my favorite Mag85's from Mac's Customs from back in the day.


----------



## Monocrom

Phaserburn said:


> I still love my d26 and d36 wolf eyes and Solarforce set ups. Lumens factory!



Yes. Thankfully we still have Lumens Factory to rely on.


----------



## kelmo

Got a great deal on Rayovac CR123s. Busting out the incans for some retro fun. E1e, E2e, G2, A2, 9P, and M6 back in the rotation!


----------



## Stress_Test

Now that longer daylight time is upon us, I've been thinking about more incan use. I know that may seem backwards, but my reasoning is that with less dark time available now, runtime becomes less a factor so burning through batteries faster with an incan isn't as big a deal. 

I recently got out my Princeton Tec 40 again. I put a Mag 3-cell krypton bulb in it, with a piece of scotch tape over the lens for some diffusion. It works pretty well! The beam shape is kind of like a Surefire P60 lamp now. I run it with Ni-MH that have been sitting a little while since the last charge, so as to not blow the bulb. 

Also, a few weeks back I got a 2D Mag since I didn't have one that size. I was hoping for the old-style bulb arrangement but ended up with the new bi-pin instead. I've actually kept it stock so far. The scotch tape trick over the lens actually turns it into a pretty useful indoor light, whereas before the beam quality was so bad it's almost useless.

Right now I'm mulling over getting out my Solarforce 2x18650 L2P setup with a P90 lamp; I haven't used that config in probably 2 years. 

Kind of fun to get back into the incan side of things every now and then! 

Need to buy some more bulbs before they're not available anymore!


----------



## Swedpat

Stress_Test said:


> Right now I'm mulling over getting out my Solarforce 2x18650 L2P setup with a P90 lamp; I haven't used that config in probably 2 years.
> 
> Kind of fun to get back into the incan side of things every now and then!
> 
> Need to buy some more bulbs before they're not available anymore!



After several years since I abandoned incandescents my curiosity lead me to play a bit with the stock Surefire incandescent modules(have a lot of them unused in the drawer because I use all my Surefire G/P/C/Z hosts with Malkoff dropins). Dropped the P90 in 9P with 2x18500: it was not bad at all. While not that bright spill as LEDs the hotspot is punchy(and oval shaped) and as well the hotspot and spill are free from all the artifacts typhical in cheap incandescent lights.
I think Surefire claimed 120lm for P90 but I am sure it's brighter than that, propably closer to 180-200 OTF lumen, that's my estimation based on ceiling bounce. 
So no doubt: these old incandescents are still useful today even for a devoted LED-guy. And the advantage is the superior color rendition compared to an LED.


----------



## cland72

Agreed - the P90 on 2x17500 is my setup when I'm feeling nostalgic, or for when I need really, really good color rendition (like cooking chicken or steak on the grill, for example).


----------



## alpg88

my only 2 hotwires i keep, and most likely not part with, are 4c mag 85 with fm deep reflector, borred out to take 26650, and mag 64458 running on 5 cells, and with 2,5in throwmaster head. 
i also keep surefire g3 in my car, but that light is not moded in any way. love the oval hotspot.


----------



## fivemega

Swedpat said:


> I think Surefire claimed 120lm for P90 but I am sure it's brighter than that, propably closer to 180-200



*Depleted batteries have lower voltage than when fresh and new. So brightness of bulb gets lower and lower during claimed one hour run time.
They calculate average brightness of one hour which is obviously less than when batteries are fresh.

Enjoy warm light.*


----------



## LightJunk

My 16000 lumens incan awesomeness. Bulb is Osram HLX 64663 36V 400W. Powered by 9 AW IMR 26500. Head is a FM turbohead. Body is a 5D Mag with extension that fits in 3 26500 batteries. Tailcap is custom with adjustable spring height made by a member here. I made the battery sleeve from PVC pipe to avoid the batteries from rattling inside the tube. I also mod a rocker switch to handle the big amps draw.


----------



## cland72

LightJunk said:


> My 16000 lumens incan awesomeness. Bulb is Osram HLX 64663 36V 400W. Powered by 9 AW IMR 26500. Head is a FM turbohead. Body is a 5D Mag with extension that fits in 3 26500 batteries. Tailcap is custom with adjustable spring height made by a member here. I made the battery sleeve from PVC pipe to avoid the batteries from rattling inside the tube. I also mod a rocker switch to handle the big amps draw.



Holy crap, you win.


----------



## Monocrom

I wonder how he stores it. Damn!....


----------



## Swedpat

fivemega said:


> *Depleted batteries have lower voltage than when fresh and new. So brightness of bulb gets lower and lower during claimed one hour run time.
> They calculate average brightness of one hour which is obviously less than when batteries are fresh.
> 
> Enjoy warm light.*



Thanks! I see. Yes, after a while the lightmeter confirmed that the brightness had dropped with 25%. Still, this was not really obvious for the eyes. Without the lightmeter I had not been sure about the difference. I think this shows that flat regulation of a flashlight isn't really necessary in practical use. Even if it FEELS good to know that the output is stable during a certain time...


----------



## LightJunk

cland72 said:


> Holy crap, you win.



Nuh, I think there are better ones than this. But hey, thanks....LOL



Monocrom said:


> I wonder how he stores it. Damn!....



Body is in 2 sections. So no problem in storing it. The PVC pipes are also in 2 sections. 

I've overdriven the bulb to use 10 26500s' batteries expecting it to be brighter but it seems that 9 26650s' produce more output. I'm completely lost as how this can happen.


----------



## tobrien

LightJunk said:


> Nuh, I think there are better ones than this. But hey, thanks....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Body is in 2 sections. So no problem in storing it. The PVC pipes are also in 2 sections.
> 
> I've overdriven the bulb to use 10 26500s' batteries expecting it to be brighter but it seems that 9 26650s' produce more output. I'm completely lost as how this can happen.



that light of yours is absolutely amazing. any guess as to lumens?


----------



## LightJunk

tobrien said:


> that light of yours is absolutely amazing. any guess as to lumens?



Thanks tobrien. According to Osram's data it should be 16K lumens of nice warm light.


----------



## Stress_Test

I put the Solarforce 2x18650 and P90 light back together just a few minutes ago, and holy cow! I didn't remember it being that bright! It did indeed seem to approach 200 lumens as Swedpat said earlier. I measured the current at the tail for about 10 seconds, and it was about 1.2 amps. The batteries were each at about 4.17 volts. 

That P90 throws down some pretty serious output! I can see why this was a big deal not long ago because it took a while before LEDs could approach that power level; for a long time, 30 to 50 lumens was about all you could get it seemed. Even the early Cree emitters in the Fenix L2D lights were only good for about 130-ish lumens out the front if I remember right. 

The only issue I keep having is flaky contact with the P90 module in the Solarforce host. I use the outer spring from a Solarforce drop-in to go around the P90, which seems to help, but still it has to go in there just right for it to work. Not sure what that's about, but I wish there was a more reliable solution.


----------



## tobrien

LightJunk said:


> Thanks tobrien. According to Osram's data it should be 16K lumens of nice warm light.



haha thanks! I totally forgot I read your other post where you still said 16000 lumens lol

does anyone know if aspherics are ever used with incan bulbs? I can't say I've ever seen one posted before


----------



## Hallis

I've got several incan hosts. Most of them were made by FM, and the ones that weren't have a few of his components in them somewhere. Whether it be a battery holder, bi-pin adapter, reclector, etc. 

I'll get a pic up later as my collection has grown

Mag85 - Black Mag5D w/ extension, original FM3H head, and Kui Socket. (built to use 1/2D's.)
Mag458 - Chrome FM bored and moon grooved Mag4D, Chromed FM3V-2 head, FM 16aa-4D holder, Kui socket.
Mag85 - HA3-NAT 3D, FM 9aa-3D holder, FM cammed reflector, boro lens. (uising potted bulbs for now because i've for a few)
ROP - HA3-Nat 2D, Diamond grooved finned and quad bored, boro lense, 8aa-2D holder, FM cammed reflector, Boro lens
Mag1166 - HA Grey FM diamond grooved, finned, and bored 1.25D, FM 4x14670 holder, FM cammed reflector, Boro lens, 12v Hotdriver and Kiu socket. 
Mag85 - Pewter 3D - FM 9aa-3D holder, Kiu socket, Aluminum reflector, glass lens, stainless crenelated bezel w/ glow powder inserts (this one will be for sale as soon as i get pics taken)
Mag83 - Pewter 2c, bored, Deep tailcap mod, smooth aliuminum reflector, glass lens. uses 1/2 C's. (This one will be for sale as soon as I get pics taken)
Mag11 - Pewter 2D, 2x 3aa-1D adapters, kui socket, aluminum reflector. Glass lens. (This one will be for sale as soon as I get pics taken)
Streamlight TL3 modded to use 2x Pila 150's. 

I've got some other FM mods and such but those are either not complete or using LED's


----------



## cenz

um... Hallis, you need to start "Show your FM collection" thread, right?


----------



## Hallis

cenz said:


> um... Hallis, you need to start "Show your FM collection" thread, right?



LOL it would seem so. Most of the stuff I was interested was his mag mods of which i've got a reasonable collection of now (still would like to find one of his old Mag85 or 3D grooved mags. Although he's done a LOT more in regards to complete customs, surefire mods, etc. There's a lot of his stuff I don't have and probably won't get as like I said I mostly was interested in the Mag mods. Of which he sure made some of the best. I'll probably add an Elephant or something to the list one day if i can ever afford one. Not sure though, they are mighty pricy whether you buy a complete light or source individual components.


----------



## groutboy_1

"Hello..Hello..Hello...Echo...Echo...Echo....Is there anybody here-here-here!!!!! Since, 2007-2007-77777!!!!! I'll use my LED light to Signal You-u-u-u-u-u!!!!!"


----------



## Stress_Test

Whoo! Too much fun!  I think I figured out the Lumens Factory drop-in issue; it seemed to be the black L2P itself! Apparently it's slightly different in the head area (maybe an older model?). I tried it (EO-4) in the stainless L2T, and it seemed to fit like normal and fired right up! Shown is the L2P (with extender), using a P90 and 2x18650s, and the stainless Special Edition L2T with the EO-4 / 18650. 

Now I'm cookin' with gas! Xenon gas that is! Somebody stop me! :laughing:


----------



## RobertMM

What runtime do you get from P90 and two 18650s? 
I have a P90 and an equivalent Solarforce lamp(much cleanerbeam,round hotspot). I'm trying to find a better way to enjoy them as I only run them in a G2 with G3 head and glass kens, with 2x IMR 16340. Runtime sucks.


----------



## fivemega

RobertMM said:


> What runtime do you get from P90 and two 18650s?



*Using pair of protected 3400mAh 18650 , you will get about 2.5 hours run time.*


----------



## groutboy_1

I shall seek penitence regarding my past indiscretions against my incandescent Brothers and Sisters. I shall surrender myself to the sanctuary of light. I shall Sing hymns, chant mantras while engaged in self flagellation with braids of LED rope purchased from the camping section of a big box store....


----------



## tobrien

groutboy_1 said:


> I shall seek penitence regarding my past indiscretions against my incandescent Brothers and Sisters. I shall surrender myself to the sanctuary of light. I shall Sing hymns, chant mantras while engaged in self flagellation with braids of LED rope purchased from the camping section of a big box store....



I don't get it but I like it!


----------



## LGT

I still use my SF e1e and e2e in pure incan form. But I'll occasionally use my c2 centurion with a nichia nw 219 dropin. As for LED's "catching up" with their high cri emitters. I guess imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## groutboy_1

The incandescent child was in me long, long, long, ago. When my first" cool" light was a mini-mag light, and a 4-d cell mag. Then, a year down the road, Wal-Mart started to put out some interesting incandescent tac torches. Ist it was the Brinkmann all aluminum machined 2 c- cell flashlight (can't remember the name). Then the 1st true consumer incandescent taclight, costing way less than surefire, and streamlight. The 120lm Brinkmann LX all aluminum, 1st consumer tac-Cool light...It was well built for 20.00-30.00 Wal-Mart light. Had a decent beam, and nice quality. After that, the Brinkmann LX maxfire in polymer. I have two Orignal Aluminium LX : One with an old p-90 Drop in mod. A 250lms. Still works well to this day.same with the others as well. Except they both have there week orangy-yellow bulbs!


----------



## groutboy_1

Now I bask in the high lumens of LED Cree light!!! 950Lms max, so far!!!!!


----------



## tobrien

can y'all tell me if aspheric incans ever existed?


----------



## fivemega

tobrien said:


> can y'all tell me if aspheric incans ever existed?



*Yes, they used to make built in aspheric on some small krypton bulbs.
Generally, LEDs spread the light at about 180 degree while incandescent bulbs have about 300 degree. So to capture and redirect more light from incandescent, you will need a complicated and expensive aspheric lens which is made of high temp glass and that will cost a lot and heavy.
Some incandescent PAR38 with built in reflector have very sharp and narrow square beam (similar to LEDs) and throw like laser.
BTW, they used to make huge incandescent aspheric ocean light to signal ships.*


----------



## tobrien

fivemega said:


> *Yes, they used to make built in aspheric on some small krypton bulbs.
> Generally, LEDs spread the light at about 180 degree while incandescent bulbs have about 300 degree. So to capture and redirect more light from incandescent, you will need a complicated and expensive aspheric lens which is made of high temp glass and that will cost a lot and heavy.
> Some incandescent PAR38 with built in reflector have very sharp and narrow square beam (similar to LEDs) and throw like laser.
> BTW, they used to make huge incandescent aspheric ocean light to signal ships.*



got it, thanks FM!


----------



## groutboy_1

Definition: Incandescent flashlight.


----------



## magellan

Despite owning some high end customs and many modern production LED lights which put out a lot more light I still love my Maglites which I have been buying and using for 30+ years. 

The Bianchi 1980s Incan lights and Smith & Wessen 3xD and 4xD lights are also still great lights among my many incans.

And apropos of the Sig photos I like my two Sigs too. :twothumbs

Nothing feels better in my hand than one of my Sigs and a big Maglite. To paraphrase Robert Duvall's immortal words, "It feels like victory!" :naughty: Ha-Ha.


----------



## magellan

groutboy_1 said:


> Definition: Incandescent flashlight.




LOL

I'm guilty.


----------



## magellan

http://s1116.photobucket.com/user/dinokaye/media/P1210771_zps015774bc.jpg.html



Beautiful. Wish they were still available.


----------



## vicv

No pics and no fancy surefire yet... But l2p with ho9 and 2x aw Imr 18350s, l2m with 1x Aw Imr 18350 and eo4, and a solarforce l1200 with 3x Aw Imr 2000mah 18650. Can't wait till the bulb burns out so I can try a wa1185 or a 5706


----------



## magellan

I still love my incans, after all that's where it all started for me. I have a pretty diverse collection plus a lot of Maglites. I tend to collect any quality light with a regular incandescent or krypton or xenon bulb and a machined aluminum or metal body, similar to the original Maglite, which again is where it all started, as I'm not into plastic much. Here's what I've bought or collected over the years. There are 51 different lights (63 including duplicates) from 34 different manufacturers, and 54 different Maglites (71 total, including duplicates). They're all aluminum bodies except where noted:


Incans:


Aimshot Xenon Illuminator Tactical aluminum, 2xCR123A, black
Bianchi 1984 2xD B-Lite incandescent aluminum police tactical light w/forward clicky switch
Bianchi 1980s 2xD B-Lite incandescent aluminum police tactical light w/middle channeled switch
Blackhawk 75FL004 Night-Ops Legacy X6-P incandescent, black
Brinkmann Legend LX incandescent, rubberized aluminum grip, 2xCR123A, blue
Brinkmann 2xC incandescent aluminum w/rubber grip, silver
Brinkmann Legend 3xD incandescent aluminum, black (2)
Browning 3xAAA LED/incandescent aluminum, camo
Coleman 2xD incandescent, aluminum, rubberized grip, black
Cyclops Model CYC-10X Xenon Micro Clip, 2xAAA, black plastic
Dorcy 2xD incandescent aluminum, silver
East-West Distibuting 2xD incandescent, black (probably a Dorcy clone as it's similar)
East-West Distibuting 2xAA incandescent aluminum, black
Gordon 3xD incandescent aluminum, blue
Gordon 3xD incandescent aluminum, purple
Gordon 2xAA incandescent aluminum, blue
Gordon 2xAA incandescent aluminum, purple
GreatLite 2xAA incandescent aluminum, blue
GreatLite 3xD incandescent aluminum, blue
GreatLite 4xD incandescent aluminum, black
HQ Power 2xD incandescent aluminum, camo w/strap
HQ Power 5xD incandescent aluminum, black w/strap
Hugsby S3 incandescent aluminum, black (2)
Hybridlight solar rechargeable, black plastic (4)
Kubota 2xD incandescent aluminum, black
Lloytron D976 3xD incandescent, black impact plastic (2)
Lumilite 2xD incandescent aluminum, silver
MegaBrite dynamo (hand-cranked light), probably cast pot metal, red
Mossy Oak 2xD incandescent aluminum, camo w/strap
Mossy Oak 2xD incandescent aluminum, black
NexTorch model T6A tactical incandescent aluminum, 2xCR123A, black
NexTorch model RT7 tactical incandescent aluminum, 2xCR123A
Oracle Light incandescent aluminum, 2xAA, black
Pelican Super PeliLite 2xC incandescent aluminum, fluorescent orange plastic
Pelican MityLites incandescent aluminum, 2xAA, (3) various colors, plastic
Polarion PH40 HID, 4000 LM (my baby!) 
Powerblazer incandescent aluminum, 2xAA, white plastic (6)
Primos PH-6 incandescent aluminum hunting light, 6xAA, rubberized grip, green
Pro Light 3xD incandescent aluminum, black
Saddlebred 2xD incandescent aluminum, orange
Smith & Wessen 2xD incandescent aluminum, blue
Smith & Wessen 3xD incandescent aluminum, black
Smith & Wessen 4xD incandescent aluminum, black
Solarforce L2P incandescent aluminum, 1x18650, blue
Solarforce L2P incandescent aluminum, 2xCR123A, silver
Spiderfire 6P xenon aluminum, 1xCR123A, black
Ultrafire WF-501B, 2xCR123A, blue & white camo
Ultrafire WF-501B, 2xCR123A, green & white camo
Ultrafire Xenon HID (high-intensity discharge) TH-1300, 3xCR123A, black
Umarex Walther Tactical incandescent aluminum, 1xCR123A, black
Westinghouse, 3xAAA incandescent aluminum, green


Maglites:

Maglite 2xAAA, silver
Maglite 2xAAA, dark green
Maglite 3xAAA, gold tone anodized
Maglite 2xAA, gold tone anodized
Maglite 2xAA, rare gold plate over brass, limited edition (3)
Maglite 2xAA, purple (2)
Maglite 2xAA, teal, old bezel
Maglite 2xAA, teal, new style bezel
Maglite 2xAA, rare light teal
Maglite 2xAA, fuchsia or hot pink
Maglite 2xAA, rare light pink (2)
Maglite 2xAA, dark green
Maglite 2xAA, jade green, old bezel
Maglite 2xAA, jade green, new style bezel
Maglite 2xAA, blue (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare shimmer blue
Maglite 2xAA, rare copper color, old bezel
Maglite 2xAA, rare copper color, new style bezel
Maglite 2xAA, red (2)
Maglite 2xAA, dark red
Maglite 2xAA, dark red/wine red/weinrot, 1980s Ontario bezel, top 3 rarest Maglites
Maglite 2xAA, rare light orange, new bezel
Maglite 2xAA, rare dark orange
Maglite 2xAA, rare dark orange, smooth, no knurling, "Cingular" logo
Maglite 2xAA, gunmetal gray
Maglite 2xAA, silver
Maglite 2xAA, rare charcoal 
Maglite 2xAA, pewter
Maglite 2xAA, rare bronze (2)
Maglite 2xAA, black & white racing flag design
Maglite 2xAA, red, white, & blue American flag
Maglite 2xAA, red, silver, & blue American flag variation (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare bead blasted finish, Ferrari logo
Maglite 2xAA, woodland camo (2)
Maglite 2xAA, universal camo pattern
Maglite 2xAA, camo, 1980’s Ontario bezel, 1st camo ever made, top 3 rarest Maglites
Maglite 2xAA, black (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare brass
Maglite 2xAA, brass, 1980’s Ontario bezel, "ROLLED BEZEL" inscription w/white paint filled lettering, 1st & oldest Maglite?, extremely rare
Maglite 2xC, black (2)
Maglite 2xD, red
Maglite 2xD, purple
Maglite 3xD, rare Spectrum series (rainbow pattern) (5)
Maglite 3xD, rare jade green color (3)
Maglite 3xD, dark green
Maglite 3xD, brass, very rare
Maglite 3xD, bronze, very rare
Maglite 3xD, gray
Maglite 3xD, blue
Maglite 3xD, red
Maglite 3xD, silver
Maglite 4xD, red
Maglite 4xD, blue
Maglite 6xC, black


----------



## magellan

cland72 said:


> Holy crap, you win.



Truly inspired!


----------



## vicv

Thanks for telling us incans are useless :twothumbs


----------



## Dioni

groutboy_1
:whoopin:

Well, the CRI unbeatable so far.


----------



## cland72

vicv said:


> Thanks for telling us incans are useless :twothumbs



Not according to the "color rendition index" part of what he posted.


----------



## vicv

I know. I was being sarcastic. That was put there for no reason except to probe led is better. I was replying good naturedly.


----------



## Grizzman

Deleted.


----------



## cland72

vicv said:


> I know. I was being sarcastic. That was put there for no reason except to probe led is better. I was replying good naturedly.



We need a sarcasm smiley!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Groutboy_1, have removed your two posts. They are OT and baiting. This is an incan thread. Please read CPF Rule 4. Please no more trolling in this thread.

Bill


----------



## vicv

:thumbsup:


----------



## vinsanity286

Sweet collection magellan, but all those Mags and no solitaire?!!


----------



## magellan

LOL

You're right. . I've used them in the past but I suppose I need to buy one just for the sake of completeness.


----------



## iaboyeah

I kind like my MM incan, 1 in the snoot and 1 in the tail. I may just love it when there is a big EMP & THE LED's die. If you multiply average lumens by the run time my LED excels by a factor of about 40, 1 battery is cheaper than 40. I EDC both, but the incan is for spare cells or EMP which ever is needed. 

Ed


----------



## YBCold

instead of upgrading my mini mag i went and bought a stash of replacement bulbs so it can keep shinning.


----------



## newbie66

I wanted to get the Mini Mag incan but hesitated. Saving my budget for LED lights. When my wallet is thicker I would consider again whether or not get it. Too many lights that attract my interest!


----------



## novice

tobrien said:


> can y'all tell me if aspheric incans ever existed?



tobrien, you might want to check out this thread, with photos: 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...heric-Lens-Setup-for-Maglites-Need-some-throw

You can slap one of these on the end of a [email protected] just for giggles, but it is not terribly useful, IMHO. It will focus almost anything you've got in said [email protected], led or bulb, but it also projects the exact shape of the the led/filament, and tends to produce a funkifized hotspot, with almost no sidespill whatsoever. Having said that, if all one had with one somewhere, was a [email protected] and one of these, it would allow one to reach out further than normal. They are still available from Kaidomain, and they are fairly cheap.


----------



## tobrien

novice said:


> tobrien, you might want to check out this thread, with photos:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...heric-Lens-Setup-for-Maglites-Need-some-throw
> 
> You can slap one of these on the end of a [email protected] just for giggles, but it is not terribly useful, IMHO. It will focus almost anything you've got in said [email protected], led or bulb, but it also projects the exact shape of the the led/filament, and tends to produce a funkifized hotspot, with almost no sidespill whatsoever. Having said that, if all one had with one somewhere, was a [email protected] and one of these, it would allow one to reach out further than normal. They are still available from Kaidomain, and they are fairly cheap.



thank you for the response, that's quite informative and I appreciate it tremendously. I had no idea the filament would be projected too.

thanks man!


----------



## Mongoose01

My 3 best are Surefires
6P
9P
M6LT

Dunno If I can post pics yet....can't even do emoticons 
On second thought it typed in


----------



## Bullzeyebill

ttran97 said:


> That looks like a tigerlight with pepperspray.



That it is. Used to own one.

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

I might realistically pull my stock SF G2 out the drawer to become a work-light at my new job.


----------



## kelmo

Monocrom said:


> I might realistically pull my stock SF G2 out the drawer to become a work-light at my new job.



Why not? The P60 is still a solid performer!


----------



## tobrien

Monocrom said:


> I might realistically pull my stock SF G2 out the drawer to become a work-light at my new job.


funny you should mention that. I have two G2 bodies I'm gonna outfit to be working setups actually and put 'em in rotation. I just decided that today haha. one is already ready to go with an M61L 219 and a 17650 cell, but I'd prefer a McClicky (the current tail is the old school type that can't take a McClicky and the guts can fall out)


kelmo said:


> Why not? The P60 is still a solid performer!



agreed!


----------



## YBCold

got a used scorpion in the mail yesterday, i love it


----------



## jamie.91

I'll post a pic when my mn20 arrives


----------



## El Camino

So, does anyone still make minimag hotwires? I'm wanting to keep one incan, but up the powah. I know some would say it doesn't make sense, as LEDs are so much better, but I've really been digging the beautiful natural light of ye ol' incandescence.


----------



## herbicide

El Camino said:


> So, does anyone still make minimag hotwires? I'm wanting to keep one incan, but up the powah. I know some would say it doesn't make sense, as LEDs are so much better, but I've really been digging the beautiful natural light of ye ol' incandescence.




Here's mine, running an old Aurora mod kit. Not that it gets much proper use - the optimum focus point is just short of the end of the thread...


----------



## jamie.91

MN20 and AW IMR 18650's showed up

http://i570.photobucket.com/albums/ss141/jamie91_2009/FF8257AB-6287-4ED4-AE99-EA893A469441.jpg

http://i570.photobucket.com/albums/ss141/jamie91_2009/0F52C51B-6206-415A-B56B-445FDD14FBF4.jpg

KT1 turbo head on a 2x18650 five mega body with a Z59 tail cap, my favourite light ever!!!


----------



## kelmo

Got a classic in my back pack. E2O with a twisty switch and the body has a witness mark! Running a MN03 LA and have a SC3 with a MN02 in my pack as well!


----------



## fyrstormer

I have one incan. Here it is:






The black tailcap is donated from a Jetbeam PC25; it gives four brightness modes plus a semi-random strobe, and bless its little heart, the incan bulb tries _so hard_ to keep up with the strobe pattern. I suppose if nothing else it would be great for getting people's attention.


----------



## FILIPPO

i posted some time ago on this forum .. can't remember if i showed my sleepers! :devil:














what i have here is a Mag 3D with WA1331.. something aroud 500 lumens with a decent and usable runtime, very nice beam pattern with FM MOP reflector

next is a Mag 1,5 D mag85 with FM throwmaster Turbohead.. this light is for sure the best thrower i have ever had. The color temp. is perfection and you can't really beat an overdriven WA1185. (Selling this one right now.. need some cash.. :shakehead )

finally the one that i use the most .. is a mag 5C running on Li-ions with again a WA 1331 and MOP reflector. this setup is really comfortable to hold, balances well in your hand and it is much lighter in weight than the 3D witn Nimh and fivemega carrier.

as you can se i really like 10.8V setups.. plenty of power and good runtime!

:wave:


----------



## leukos

I haven't posted in a while and I'm glad to see a few incandescent enthusiasts still on the forum. I have traded out a lot of my lights for LED, but there are a few quality incans I will always have as part of my collection:







Top is a brass Rayovac Billioneer with an 8x AA regulated soft start battery pack running a 3 cell xenon bulb.

Next is a G2Z with P91 and 2 IMR.

Two A2s with FM strion lamps and Atomic Chicken LED modules with warm white LEDs, glow powder, trits, and delrin tail shrowds.

Last is a customized P60 host with amboyna burl overlay, bored for 18650, FM strion bi-pin lamp, and AW 3 level soft start in the tailcap.

Not pictured, I also still use a Fulton modded with an NTC and 2 D sized Li-ions and 5 cell xenon lamp.









This is my M6 lunch box. It has a SS bezel ring, trits in the fins, FM bi-pin tower, 2x 18650 battery holder, and AW 3 level soft start in the tail cap. It also has a variety of lamps as well as a couple of PhD-M6 packs ready to go and red, blue, and diffused filters.

Long live incans! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcm308

Some of my A2 family , Ultra Stinger and custom 6P


----------



## mcm308

And Im about to buy me an M4 Devastator. I dont like the fat grip on the M6.


----------



## tobrien

leukos said:


> I haven't posted in a while and I'm glad to see a few incandescent enthusiasts still on the forum. I have traded out a lot of my lights for LED, but there are a few quality incans I will always have as part of my collection:
> 
> 
> [G]https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2945/15300751000_6e35810e76_c.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Top is a brass Rayovac Billioneer with an 8x AA regulated soft start battery pack running a 3 cell xenon bulb.
> 
> Next is a G2Z with P91 and 2 IMR.
> 
> Two A2s with FM strion lamps and Atomic Chicken LED modules with warm white LEDs, glow powder, trits, and delrin tail shrowds.
> 
> Last is a customized P60 host with amboyna burl overlay, bored for 18650, FM strion bi-pin lamp, and AW 3 level soft start in the tailcap.
> 
> Not pictured, I also still use a Fulton modded with an NTC and 2 D sized Li-ions and 5 cell xenon lamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my M6 lunch box. It has a SS bezel ring, trits in the fins, FM bi-pin tower, 2x 18650 battery holder, and AW 3 level soft start in the tail cap. It also has a variety of lamps as well as a couple of PhD-M6 packs ready to go and red, blue, and diffused filters.
> 
> Long live incans! :thumbsup:



that is AWESOME!

edit: what case? and is the keychain LED light attached in any particular way? I'd love to do one like this with my M6!


----------



## leukos

Hi, tobrien

It's a Pelican 1200. The coin light is a Photon Freedom with the clip attached through the foam.


----------



## tobrien

leukos said:


> Hi, tobrien
> 
> It's a Pelican 1200. The coin light is a Photon Freedom with the clip attached through the foam.



thank you so much! that M6 case setup is absolutely incredible. Thank you


----------



## groutboy_1

"I just blew out a candle for them!"


----------



## cenz

finally added a V/A meter in my DIY lantern light, the picture shows the instant V/A values with a osram bulb!


----------



## Anders Hoveland

I am not a flashaholic :duck:... but, when it comes to lighting, nothing compares to the soft warm glow of an incandescent. The quality of light from LED is NOT the same. 

Maybe someday LED technology will be able to exactly match the spectrum of incandescent, but not right now. 

That being said, when it comes to a flashlight, I am not sure I really care about quality of light. It's just a flashlight :duckerhaps if it was for work or something, and I needed the light continually to see what I was doing.
In many ways, LED just makes more sense for a flashlight. Low power draw and inherently directional. But I will _keep_ my incandescent bulb for my reading lamp.


----------



## SemiMan

Why would we want to make it the same as incandescent. Generally one wants to fix the mistakes of the past.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

SemiMan said:


> Why would we want to make it the same as incandescent...


Nostalgia.




_


----------



## Bullzeyebill

SemiMan said:


> Why would we want to make it the same as incandescent. Generally one wants to fix the mistakes of the past.



What mistakes? I still use some of my incan's. No error there. LOL.

Bill


----------



## kelmo

Bullzeyebill said:


> What mistakes? I still use some of my incan's. No error there. LOL.
> 
> Bill



Same here neighbor to the north!

Got a C2 with a P61 and an extra set of batteries in my jacket pocket. Nice for our foggy nights.

kelmo


----------



## kelmo

OK the incan threads have really got my flashlight OCD in motion. I remember when the ideal G2 LA was the P61 because the thick filament was more drop resistant in a shock absorbing nitrolon shell. Now I got my yellow G2 sporting a P61 as my pocket carry light.

I feel kind of guilty. Of all my lights the one I'm using I got for $30!


----------



## sgt253

You and me both. I have a nice little collection but the light in my jacket pocket is a G2L 80 lumens (clearance Boy Scouts of America Store $21.00). Bought "regular" G2 for $19.00. Just purchased 12 new P60's in CPF Marketplace for $3.50 per lamp. Everything coming back full circle! 


Regards.


----------



## Dark Laser

My only "bright" incan (well, Minimag and Solitaire don't fall into that category, I think), a Mag 6C and what is inside (the light was modified more than a year ago):







Looking rather innocent especially with a smooth reflector from the outside, but looks are deceiving:
switch with ceramic bi-pin socket and FET mod, 4x LiFePO4 26650, 15 A fuse

I like it best with Osram 64610 (which is slightly overdriven and has a nice >3400 K tint), and in the woods (62138 / 64625 are not bad, either, but the runtime ...) :thumbsup:

Maybe it was inevitable for me to build this light - I played with "hotwire" Mags before (4D bulb w/ 6 NiMH, 6D w/ 8 NiMH - newest test involved a 3D bulb w/ 5 NiMH, which resulted in some screaming white light for an incan - the 64610 was jealous :devil: )


----------



## Lucky Jim

The postman brought this today. Looking forward to trying the different lamp units when it's dark ...


----------

